

Schneier on Security: Lockpicking and the Intenet - billpg
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/08/lockpicking_and.html

======
cschneid
What I want is my prius key as a front door key. Basically it can tell that
you're within some very short distance, and opens. It can use strong
cryptography instead of using a mechanical setup, and still have a physical
"key" that denotes permission (allowing you to give & take permission to
others).

